# TCA swap meet tables?



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

TCA Swap Meet Scheduled For December 4

The board recently voted to schedule a "Swap Meet" for Sunday December 4, 2011 from 11:00 AM to 4:00 PM.

You can read the details below. But it isn't too soon to start going through your fish room and either set aside things you want to sell - or perhaps do an inventory and create a list of your "must have" items you hope to buy at bargain prices. You will be able to buy supplies, tanks, equipment, plants, fish, and more. This will be fun!!! Here are the details:

December 4, 2011
11:00 AM - 4:00 PM
Hilton Garden Inn DFW South 
2001 Valley View Lane
Irving, Texas 75061

This event went so well in March that we decided to schedule another one for early December. All TCA members (and non-members who desire to participate) can bring their new and used (in good working condition) fishkeeping equipment, pay $30.00 for a space (8 ft. table), and sell, sell, sell! Tanks, filters and filter media, air pumps and airline tubing, brass and PVC fittings, wet/dry systems, tank decorations, gravel and sand substrate, spawning caves, rocks, wood - if you've got it and want to get rid of it, don't miss this opportunity!

Fish and plants can be sold, too, but must be bagged appropriately in order to prevent water from getting on the floor. No tanks will be allowed to be set up.

Each vendor will be responsible for policing their area. There is no fee for the general public to attend.
Each seller keeps all the proceeds from their sales. TCA only gets the money that is paid as table rental fees.

Now is the time to begin talking this event up to the public so we don't have members swapping items with each other. Most of us have enough stuff already - the idea is to get rid of it by selling it to someone else!! There are several fish forums in the DFW metroplex area; if you participate in these forums, please be sure to mention the swap meet.

If you know of any non-members who keep fish and might be interested in the swap meet, please pass the word along. They are welcome to participate.

If you are interested in purchasing a space, or if you would like more information, please contact Marvin England at (903) 244-3993 or at [email protected]. Everyone is urged to come out and make this event a smashing success!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------:blah:

did any one get a table, or is planing to get a table... can i go halfs or thirds with one of you members who got a table . I just can't see spending $30.00 dollars to sell a few things. a tank, and some plant triming..


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Bump any one got a table and wants to split
The cost please let me know


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

it's pouring rain, does any one know if the swap meet is still going to happen?


----------

